# Sgt. David P. Day, 2nd MSOB



## AWP (Apr 26, 2011)

Blue Skies, Marine.

http://www.defense.gov/releases/release.aspx?releaseid=14446



> The Department of Defense announced today the death of a Marine who was supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.
> Sgt. David P. Day, 26, of Gaylord, Mich., died April 24 while conducting combat operations in Badghis province, Afghanistan.  He was assigned to 2nd Marine Special Operations Battalion, Marine Special Operations Regiment, U.S. Marine Corps Forces Special Operations Command, Camp Lejeune, N.C.
> For additional background information on this Marine, news media representatives may contact the Marine Corps Forces Special Operations Command public affairs office at 910-440-0770.


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 26, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## Dame (Apr 26, 2011)

Rest in peace, Sergeant.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 26, 2011)

Damn.  Rest in Peace Marine.


----------



## Budha (Apr 26, 2011)

Rest in peace warrior.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 27, 2011)

Rest in peace warrior.

F.M.


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sgt. Day was one of my ropers back in the day. He went on to do good things in the Recon community and just two years ago trasitioned over to EOD where we were reunited in the same company at 2nd MSOB and he continued to do good things. He will be missed. RIP


----------



## tova (Apr 27, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## moobob (Apr 27, 2011)

RIP


----------



## CDG (Apr 27, 2011)

R.I.P. Marine. Thank You.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 27, 2011)

RIP Marine.

Semper Fidelis.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 27, 2011)

Rest Easy Marine, you have earned it.


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 27, 2011)

Blue Skies....


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 27, 2011)

Hitman2/3 said:


> Sgt. Day was one of my ropers back in the day. He went on to do good things in the Recon community and just two years ago trasitioned over to EOD where we were reunited in the same company at 2nd MSOB and he continued to do good things. He will be missed. RIP


 
Thanks for telling us a little about him.

RIP Marine, prayers out to your family, friends and Brothers/Sisters.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 27, 2011)

RIP Sgt Day

You will not be forgotten.

LL


----------



## alibi (Apr 27, 2011)

RIP, thank you for your service.


----------



## Scotth (Apr 29, 2011)

R.I.P Marine


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 30, 2011)

Fair winds and following seas, SGT Day.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (May 2, 2011)

Rest easy Marine.


----------



## scrapdog (May 3, 2011)

RIP Marine


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 5, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace Marine.


----------

